# Medical ins



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

I live near Ansião,Leiria District Portugal , can anyone recommend a good Medical insurance company that does not need a second mortgage to pay it please.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like to look at what Afpop can offer you but assuming you have a UK passport you're entitled to the same more or less free treatment as any Portuguese citizen & from my experience that's very good indeed.


----------

